# Heart ripped out of body by deceleration/ crash



## DragonClaw (Aug 23, 2019)

I know a fire chief and he told me this story about a guy on a motorcycle that was running from the police.  Motorcycle man was going 100, maybe more, turned to flick the pursuing cop off and then didn't see a minivan (or such) and slammed into a car.

They pick up all the pieces they could find,  then word gets down from the ME that they didn't get the guy's heart. 

They said they picked up all the pieces they could and it has to have been there. But I guess it wasn't. So they went to wherever the car had been towed to and in the far side post of the van or such,  his heart was there 

Someone else told me that he was just pulling my leg and there's no way your heart can rip out of your chest. Book says aortic dissection or such causes 1/3 of the deaths in lateral crashes,  but I don't know about the heart leaving the body entirely. 

I believe him.  He seemed genuine. But then again,  but I have been known to believe things that aren't true because I guess I'm gullible, inclined to believe someone if I don't have contrary evidence. 

So,  fact or fiction? Am I the joke this time?


----------



## DrParasite (Aug 23, 2019)

ehhh sounds questionable, but trauma can do weird stuff.  the body would have to open due to the trauma, the ribcage separate, all the tissues layers separate, and then all the vasculature would have to be sheared off the heart.

So it is possible?  I guess..... 

would I believe it?  not without pictures.


----------



## mgr22 (Aug 23, 2019)

So, the heart exits the chest of motorcycle guy at 100 mph, through ribs and clothing, gets planted in metal and remains recognizable?

I'm checking to see if we have a protocol for that...


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 23, 2019)

mgr22 said:


> So, the heart exits the chest of motorcycle guy at 100 mph, through ribs and clothing, gets planted in metal and remains recognizable?
> 
> I'm checking to see if we have a protocol for that...



I imagine it wasn't very intact.  But heck if I know how mushy it was.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 23, 2019)

mgr22 said:


> So, the heart exits the chest of motorcycle guy at 100 mph, through ribs and clothing, gets planted in metal and remains recognizable?
> 
> I'm checking to see if we have a protocol for that...


Notify the coroner and go back in service?


----------



## mgr22 (Aug 23, 2019)

ffemt8978 said:


> Notify the coroner and go back in service?



Nah, it says something about re-inflating the heart.


----------



## GMCmedic (Aug 23, 2019)

Unlikely story but I guess anything is possible.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 24, 2019)

Years and years ago, on one of those Liveleak type sites, I did see footage a bystander took in the aftermath of a bicycle vs auto (may have been motorcycle vs auto, I forget), that showed the guys heart out by itself on the pavement still twitching.

I suppose it could have been faked, it's been so long I doubt I can dig up said video, that and I dont need the search histories and the FBI wiretap lol


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 24, 2019)

Jim37F said:


> Years and years ago, on one of those Liveleak type sites, I did see footage a bystander took in the aftermath of a bicycle vs auto (may have been motorcycle vs auto, I forget), that showed the guys heart out by itself on the pavement still twitching.
> 
> I suppose it could have been faked, it's been so long I doubt I can dig up said video, that and I dont need the search histories and the FBI wiretap lol


I know the one you refer to.


----------



## Summit (Aug 25, 2019)

mgr22 said:


> I'm checking to see if we have a protocol for that...


Check organ donor status and tell rookie to retrieve 10ft life line


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 25, 2019)

Summit said:


> Check organ donor status and tell rookie to retrieve 10ft life line


What's a life line?


----------



## Carlos Danger (Aug 25, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> What's a life line?


You'll usually find it next to the rotor wash.


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 25, 2019)

Remi said:


> You'll usually find it next to the rotor wash.



Is that to the left or right of the blinker fluid?


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 26, 2019)

I once had a dude get stabbed with an ice pick in the heart. Insertion site right on V5, penetrated the right ventricle. Probably would have helped a bit if Eager Beaver Bystander Mall Cop hadn’t pulled it out to do CPR...


----------



## SandpitMedic (Aug 28, 2019)

I’ve seen similar. Motorcycle at high speed vs minivan turning left. Dudes chest wide open, heart on his abd. Someone had covered him with a beach towel. When I saw it I was like.... whoa... and I told fire to let go of c-spine. True story.


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 28, 2019)

SandpitMedic said:


> When I saw it I was like.... whoa... and *I told fire to let go of c-spine*. True story.


The most horrific, believable, and dis_heart_ening part of this story.

Eh?...c’maaaan....


----------



## ThadeusJ (Aug 28, 2019)

When I had just started as a RT, one of the hospitals I worked at was next to where Canada's largest airshow took place.  A British Nimrod recon plane had recently crashed (1995) with no survivors.  The ICU doc later explained that his buddy was involved with the investigation and examination of the bodies that were recovered.  One of the crew had been decapitated and they couldn't find the head.  X-rays revealed that the impact had driven it straight down into the body cavity.

FWIW, I also met a guy who was nailed by a line drive in baseball, hitting the side of his knee.  The impact shot his patella out the other side.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Aug 28, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> The most horrific, believable, and dis_heart_ening part of this story.
> 
> Eh?...c’maaaan....


I see what you did there 😂


----------



## ThadeusJ (Aug 28, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> The most horrific, believable, and dis_heart_ening part of this story.



I aorta known you would say something like that.


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 28, 2019)

ThadeusJ said:


> I aorta known you would say something like that.


The nerve of y'all


----------



## ThadeusJ (Aug 28, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> The nerve of y'all



Not along the same vein, but I artery be OK with it.


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 28, 2019)

ThadeusJ said:


> Not along the same vein, but I artery be OK with it.


These puns are just going in circle of Willis.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Aug 28, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> These puns are just going in circle of Willis.


I feel them in every Purkinje fiber of my being tho.


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 28, 2019)

SandpitMedic said:


> I feel them in every Purkinje fiber of my being tho.



I should have node you'd go there


----------



## Carlos Danger (Aug 28, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> So,  fact or fiction? Am I the joke this time?



I don’t doubt for a moment that massive thoracic trauma suffered by a motorcyclist crashing at 100mph could somehow result in the heart exiting the thorax, but I really highly doubt that deceleration forces alone would do it.


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 28, 2019)

Remi said:


> I don’t doubt for a moment that massive thoracic trauma suffered by a motorcyclist crashing at 100mph could somehow result in the heart exiting the thorax, but I really highly doubt that deceleration forces alone would do it.



Not just deceleration,  combined with a collision with a vehicle etc.


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 28, 2019)

Honestly, I’m just glad to know that dad jokes transcend all fields, even morbidly.


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 28, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> Honestly, I’m just glad to know that dad jokes transcend all fields, even morbidly.



I'm dead serious they do


----------



## luke_31 (Aug 29, 2019)

DragonClaw said:


> The nerve of y'all


Stress relief makes for some very grave jokes.


----------



## mgr22 (Aug 29, 2019)

Remi said:


> I don’t doubt for a moment that massive thoracic trauma suffered by a motorcyclist crashing at 100mph could somehow result in the heart exiting the thorax, but I really highly doubt that deceleration forces alone would do it.



Not only that, but to find the heart "in the far side post" of the other vehicle?


----------



## DragonClaw (Aug 29, 2019)

luke_31 said:


> Stress relief makes for some very grave jokes.


Of corpse it does.


----------



## Phillyrube (Aug 30, 2019)

Izzit true that stimulating the vagus nerve will slow the heart, and cause an uncontrollable urge to gamble?


----------

